# Is Nytol safe for dogs?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca is going through periods of constant whining at night.. I've tried Kalms which I read was safe for dogs but they aren't easy to crush being coated and she won't take them whole.. they also don't seem to help much.

Wondering if Nytol worked better?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No idea, but this is something you need to see your vet about rather than attempting to self-medicate with over the counter human medications.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there any possible cause for her being unsettled, such as being cold or noises outside? I would probably check with a vet if its been going on for a while there's not a medical reason, could be she's in pain.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Agreed, this is a conversation to be having with your vet. Adaptil really helped my dog when he was unsettled at night but it was used in conjunction with a behaviourist. 

It could be senile changes. There are medications that can help that. It could be that she's experiencing physical discomfort at night too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the above - it may be she needs some meds to help her settle / sleep

Even if Nytol is safe for dogs (I have no idea if it is and certainly wouldn't advise giving it before discussing with your vet) - I'm sure Inca takes other meds which may react with it! 

Only your vet will know what is fine to give her with her other meds


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

It's old age I suspect ..it's on and off sometimes she will be fine other she's wanting to go to bed at 5pm then just as I'm ready to go to sleep she's whiny and restless.

I've tried keeping her active longer but if she's not eating much she won't play with puzzles as she's only usually interested in food based toys. She ate well today, always does on sundays as I tend to do scrambled egg and bacon or sausage for breakfast and then sunday dinner so they get roast chicken (or whatever meat) & veg on their dinner too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know anything about Nytol and certainly wouldn't give it without checking with a vet first. If you think she is unsettled due to old age and the vet agrees you could look at melatonin which many people find helps with re establishing sleep patterns.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> *It's old age I suspect *..it's on and off sometimes she will be fine other she's wanting to go to bed at 5pm then just as I'm ready to go to sleep she's whiny and restless.
> 
> I've tried keeping her active longer but if she's not eating much she won't play with puzzles as she's only usually interested in food based toys. She ate well today, always does on sundays as I tend to do scrambled egg and bacon or sausage for breakfast and then sunday dinner so they get roast chicken (or whatever meat) & veg on their dinner too.


Old age isn't a disease, there are things we can do to help them but they shouldn't be home remedies. Speak to your vet, they probably won't want to see her, a telephone call should suffice.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Nytols main ingredient is Diphenhydramine which is widely used for dogs to treat allergies (under vet guidance), it's an antihistamine that does cause drowsiness.

I used to take it (Benadryl) for hay fever but driving & drowsiness don't mix too well .....

Don't even think about chucking some down your dog without asking your vet, dosage is very important as are any current medical conditions.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would strongly suggest you consult your vet re supplements/foods she can take.

Coconut oil has proven benefits in cases like this hence why some senior foods contain it, Vivitonin may also be of use etc.


----------

